# Diesel in my neighborhood is 26 cents per gal cheaper than reg unl



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Gasbuddy appears to have both RUG and diesel about the same price in LA as here, with RUG about 50cents cheaper. The big difference is in premium gas, which is 60-70 cents more than diesel in LA but 10 cents cheaper than diesel here. I recon the lesson is shop around.


----------

